# Graco Snugride vs. Chicco Keyfit



## SeattleRain (Mar 15, 2009)

We're expecting our first this June and we've started to look at carseats. It seems like everyone we know has either a Graco or a Chicco carseat but I was wondering what the difference was between these seats (besides the $30 more the Chicco costs!). The Graco seems lighter than the Chicco, but I'm not as concerned about that as I will probably only be taking the carseat out if I'm putting it on the stroller. Are there any safety differences? Is one harder to install than the other? We'll be using LATCH in a 2009 Subaru Impreza if that makes a difference.


----------



## evening start (Jun 2, 2008)

We have a Chicco Keyfit 30 and my friend has a Graco Snugride, and I am very happy with my end of the deal. In particular, I find the straps on the Chicco much easier to tighten and release and I like how the base sits in our car better. Just my two cents -- good luck with your decision.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

We have the Chicco for our main seat and a Snugride for the backup/extra. I think the Chicco is easier to install & adjust, plus I just like the patterns/color choices on the Chicco better.
Both are great seats though, so it's entirely a personal choice








HTH


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I like the Chicco Keyfit better myself. But I do think you'd be happy with the Graco if you end up with it.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

If you're talking about the regular Snugride that goes to 22 pounds, I'd say the Keyfit is probably a better choice. It's supposed to be very easy to install and will hold the baby for longer, giving you more value. Plus the regular Snugride has the harness adjuster in the back, which is a pain. I don't know whether the Keyfit has it in front or in back, though, so that may be negligible.

Graco also makes an infant seat that goes to 35 pounds now (not that most people use the portability feature at that size, and the baby would likely outgrow it by height first anyway), which is what I have. The fabric is so plush, the harness adjuster is in the front and very easy, and it installed in both of my cars like a dream. That seat versus the Keyfit, I chose the Graco.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I used a Snugride and DD hated it. I think it was uncomfortable.

My friend used the Chicco and it seemed more padded than mine was.

I don't know of too many kiddos that enjoy the infant seat, though. Most of the folks in our playgroup have moved their kids rear facing in convertible seats around 4-5 months.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a safeseat1 (same as the snugride35 now for all intents and purposes) and really like it. The model I have is totally lined in the comfort foam and is really soft and comfy. Dd is still happy in it at 7 months (my older two were out of the infant seat before 4, but never really liked it).


----------

